# IDEAS 2018 - Updates & Discussions



## ghazi52

Promoting *IDEAS Pakistan 2018* at New Islamabad International Airport Pakistan in different strategic areas


















At Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## ghazi52

Organized by the DEPO (Defense Export Promotion Organization) and supported by Government and Pakistan Armed Forces, the 10th edition of IDEAS will be held from 22 to 25 November 2018 at at the Karachi Expo Center.


IDEAS 2018, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.


IDEAS 2016 - Key Figures :


427 Exhibitors from 36 countries
46,320 Visitors (+43 % more than in 2014)
+225 VIPs & Official Delegates from 25 countries
12,000 sqm Exhibition Space






.


https://pandci.com/images/IDEAS_2018/IDEAS_2018_BROCHURE.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GHALIB

ghazi52 said:


> Promoting *IDEAS Pakistan 2018* at New Islamabad International Airport Pakistan in different strategic areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore




very nice airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






Meeting at Eurosatory 2018 Stall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

GHALIB said:


> very nice airport.


Still new and shinning wait till some thousand pan walay pass by


----------



## YeBeWarned

i will try to Contact my cousin for Passes this time as well ,i wonder if my ( American ) wife can get Passes ? it would be nice to visit Ideas with her

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turingsage

ghazi52 said:


> *IDEAS 2018, being the most strategically important event of the region*
> 
> IDEAS 2016 - Key Figures :
> 
> 
> 427 Exhibitors from 36 countries
> 46,320 Visitors (+43 % more than in 2014)
> +225 VIPs & Official Delegates from 25 countries
> 12,000 sqm Exhibition Space



Its small compared to the real most significant event. Here are 2016 figures for comparison.

Over 1,000 companies, both foreign and Indian, are taking pa .. 

Hailed as Asia’s largest Defence exhibition till date, DefExpo 2016 remained a low key affair despite the participation of 1055 registered companies (as per its initial website data) from 47 nations.

Visitor numbers ran into over 100,000

18,000 sq mtrs


And this was at a temporary site in Goa. The real event this year will be in Delhi


I have no problems with IDEAS except the one matter of "most significant event in the region" . It is significant but not the most significant and I wish good luck to them


----------



## GHALIB

Dubious said:


> Still new and shinning wait till some thousand pan walay pass by



not in airport .


----------



## Dubious

GHALIB said:


> not in airport .


 True...But give it few years and you will find litterbugs making it like their dirty street


----------



## TOPGUN

Turingsage said:


> Its small compared to the real most significant event. Here are 2016 figures for comparison.
> 
> Over 1,000 companies, both foreign and Indian, are taking pa ..
> 
> Hailed as Asia’s largest Defence exhibition till date, DefExpo 2016 remained a low key affair despite the participation of 1055 registered companies (as per its initial website data) from 47 nations.
> 
> Visitor numbers ran into over 100,000
> 
> 18,000 sq mtrs
> 
> 
> And this was at a temporary site in Goa. The real event this year will be in Delhi
> 
> 
> I have no problems with IDEAS except the one matter of "most significant event in the region" . It is significant but not the most significant and I wish good luck to them




Who cares and you had to come here and troll the tread title is IDEAS 2018 Pakistan do something with your self man seriously !!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047092105858994177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.janes.com/article/61438/regional-focus-asia-pacific-es2016d4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047825307959537665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047824450278903808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047825188686123008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048125255108243456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047717418875928577
@Horus can we have defence industry news and discussion thread pinned??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048527072870719488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048527135164563456


----------



## ghazi52

*IDEAS 2018*

IDEAS, a biennially held defence exhibition, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations.

The IDEAS-2018 team will welcome you at Karachi Expo Centre for the 10th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) event from 27 to 30 November 2018.


IDEAS 2018, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.


*THE REGIONAL DEFENCE MARKET*

The most productive geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for Defence Products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenge posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, Asia, as well as governments of the neighboring continent of Africa, allocates significant budgets for modernization and upgradation programs for their armed forces.

http://ideaspakistan.gov.pk/ideas_2018.php

http://ideaspakistan.gov.pk//download/product listing as of 16-1-17.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

Bhai with family kesay visit kar saktay hain?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IDEAS-2018 Seminar will take place on 27th November 2018.

*SEMINAR PROGRAMME : IDEAS-2018*

*“Emerging Global and Regional Environment and the Role of Gray Hybrid Warfare therein : Pakistan's Perspective ”*

Chief Guest : CJCSC
Chair : Munir Akram Former Pakistan’s Permanent Rep to UN
Co-Chair : Mr Javed Jabbar, Former Information Minister and Mass Media Expert

*Inaugural Session*

1430 hrs.................... Arrival of Chief Guest
1435-1440 hrs............ Recitation from the Holy Quran
1330-1425 hrs............ Welcome Address by DG DEPO
1440-1445 hrs............ Address by Director General IPS
1448 hrs.................... Handing Over of the Proceedings to the Co-Chair / Moderator (Mr Javed Jabbar)



*Timing Topic Name Of Speaker *


*1450-1505 hrs


21ST Century Great Power Contestation; A catalyst for Gray Hybrid Conflict Ambassador Dr Maleha Lodhi Permanent Representative of Pakistan at UN*


*SEMINAR PROGRAMME : IDEAS-2018*


*Chair by/Moderator: Munir Akram/Shamshad Ahmad Former Pakistan’s Permanent Rep to UN.*




*


Timing Topic Name Of Speaker
1550-1605 hrs
Non-Geo Warfare (Space & Cyber): National Security Implications Passi Eronen Lead Researcher for Foundation for Defence of Democracies USA
1605-1620 hrs

Lawfare: Legal Dimension of Gray Hybrid Warfare Mr. Ahmar Bilal Sufi, International Law Expert, Pakistan
1620-1635 hrs

Q/A Session
1635-1640 hrs



Summing up of the proceedings by Chair Amb (Retd) Munir Akram
1640-1655 hrs

Keynote address by CJCSC
1655-1700 hrs

Vote of thanks by DG DEPO

1700-1705 hrs
Gift / Souvenir for Chief Guest and speakers and group photo .................................................   http://ideaspakistan.gov.pk/ideas_2018.php
*


----------



## YeBeWarned

Inshallah i will be going to Ideas once again , and hopefully Alone this time , Last time my brother ruined the trip for me , I would try to ask questions from people this time which i couldnt do last time.


----------



## ghazi52

*AIR & AVIATION CONFERENCE(29TH NOVEMBER 2018)*
*THEME*
*SELF RELIANCE THROUGH RESEARCH,INNOVATION AND DEVELOPMENT*

*RUNNING TIME* *ALLOCATED* *Time*
1000-1025

25 mins

Registration & Networking
SESSION 01-OPENING SESSION
1025-1030

05 mins

Recitation of Holy Quran
1030-1045

15 mins

Keynote address by Chief of Air Staff,Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan NI[M]
1045-1100

15 mins

Gold Sponsor's Presentation
SESSION 02-THEMED SESSION
1100-1115

15 mins

SUB-THEME-1:Training through AIr Force Intergrated Simulation Environment and PAF adaption of LVC simulation
1115-1130

15 mins

SUB-THEME-2:Self-Reliance through,Innovation and Development in the field of Avionics
1130-1145

15 mins

SUB THEME-3:Induction of New Fighter Aircraft in PAF
1145-1200

15 mins

SUB-THEME-4:Induction of New Fighter Aircraft [NGFA]-propects and Challenges
1200-1215

15 mins

SUB-THEME-5:Induction of New Fighter Aircraft[NGFA]-propects and challenges
SESSION 03-SPONSORED SESSION
1215-1230

15 mins

Speaker Slot #1
1230-1245

15 mins

Speaker Slot #2
1245-1300

15 mins

Speaker Slot #3 

..............................................................................................

http://ideaspakistan.gov.pk/air_conference.php#

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

INSHALLAH I would be attending IDEAS this year 

@django @Horus @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH I would be attending IDEAS this year
> 
> @django @Horus @Zibago


Cha gaya sufi wahan pohanch key buraq key samney pout wali selfie zaror layein

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Get a good camera, snap every weapon displayed and email me. 



Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH I would be attending IDEAS this year
> 
> @django @Horus @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

Horus said:


> Get a good camera, snap every weapon displayed and email me.



OR, let be radical here. How about he posts them on this forum for everyone else to see?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH I would be attending IDEAS this year
> 
> @django @Horus @Zibago


Lucky you, do make sure you get plenty of pics.....and upload them either on twitter or PDF.Kudos Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sine Nomine

django said:


> Lucky you, do make sure you get plenty of pics.....and upload them either on twitter or PDF.Kudos Hazrat


Taking pics,it's Haram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Lucky you, do make sure you get plenty of pics.....and upload them either on twitter or PDF.Kudos Hazrat


I am planning to buy a new phone which I won't use for phone calls and has 32 GB memory also help me out in telling flights which go to Karachi and their timings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Zarvan said:


> I am planning to buy a new phone which I won't use for phone calls and has 32 GB memory also help me out in telling flights which go to Karachi and their timings


Xaomi or Huawei?


----------



## Zarvan

Zibago said:


> Xaomi or Huawei?


I would see any mobile whose battery with internet would survive one day and has 32 GB internal memory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> I would see any mobile whose battery with internet would survive one day and has 32 GB internal memory


Oh Hazrat @Zarvan budget ke way?


----------



## PAR 5

Have attended at least 4 IDEAS since it’s start. Was there in 2016 as well. Nothing new to see this year I’ve come to know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

I'll be going with my S9+ and possibly D750 Nikon ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

There are good tv programs and interviews but mostly for general public so basic knowledge questions

Interesting questions

1) jf block 3 related info
2) pak future long range Air Defense related questions 
3) pak military standard personal weapon progress and pof ??
4) New weapons from awc , bunker buster etc
5) new night vision and comm products 
6) jf future customer 
7) Naval program questions 
8) new local companies and their participation in various national program like jf , naval etc ?? Nothing on this is available except few tidbits 
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*IDEAS 2018 - WORK IN PROGRESS*


*



*

Enlighten yourself by attending Maritime Conference on 28th of November, at *Karachi Expo Centre* where renowned speakers will be speaking on the growing importance of the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

What new deal are they referring to ?? Or just shot In the dark ?





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Hoping for a strong Turkish presence!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI EXPO CENTRE

*Karachi Expo Centre *is ideally located at the most secure place in the centre of the city and is designed to meet all conceivable requirements of an international exhibition with latest communication facilities.

IDEAS takes place at Pakistan's most established exhibition venue, Karachi Expo Centre. The site is ideally located at the most secure place in the centre of the city and is designed to meet all conceivable requirements of an international exhibition with latest communication facilities.

Karachi Expo Centre is equipped with modern facilities based on international standards creating a market and a world of its own. Being a modern complex comprising 6 exhibition halls & a foyer with over 18000 sqm area. It encompasses exhibitor service center, prayer area, food courts and Congress Centre, which houses the press, secretarial services, kitchen and a cafeteria on first floor. The second floor is available for conferences / seminars for a sizeable gathering. The whole complex is centrally air-conditioned. Adequate ample parking space is available during the events. A Helipad is also provided for the VVIP Guests.


*Facilities*

Completely Secured Premises
Latest Fire Fighting arrangement
Conference / Seminar area
Indoor display area in 6 halls
Outdoor display area
Mezzanine Floor Canine space in each hall
Centrally Air-conditioned

Public Address System inside each hall
Over 250 telephone lines with an internal telephone exchange
Pay Card Phone System
Food Courts
Parking 2400 Cars
Indoor & Outdoor Branding opportunities
*..............*

*



*


427 Companies from 36 Countries
11,844 SQM net exposition space
88 delegations from 40 countries
46,320 Trade visitors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.







*IDEAS 2018 PAKISTAN – ARMS FOR PEACE*






IDEAS brings together the Defence industry players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations, and this year Aerodyne will be there showcasing all of our latest Parachute Assemblies.

The event takes place at the Karachi Expo Centre for the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) event from 27 to 30 November 2018. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.

We look forward to meeting other members of the defence industry, checking out the latest in Asian military tech and of course discussing the future.

Kind Regards
Team Aerodyne

*AERODYNE NOW DESIGNS AND MANUFACTURES MILITARY PARACHUTES, TO MEET THE DEMANDING REQUIREMENTS OF INTERNATIONAL ARMED FORCES WORLDWIDE
*
Military Parachutes have been designed and innovative materials incorporated, to take Military Troops safely onto rugged and hostile Drop Zones. Such exacting conditions require superior performance, manufactured to the highest International Military Specification Standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Expo Centre* 
University Road
Karachi 
*Pakistan* 



+92 (21) 4999000 



+92 (21) 4999111 


Web Site 


E-mail 



Find a hotel in Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Mark your calendar to get updates about the latest technological advancements and researches in the field of Avionics. on 29th of November 2018 at Karachi Expo Centre ....







Enlighten yourself by attending Maritime Conference on 28th of November 2018 at Karachi Expo Centre where renowned speakers will be speaking on the growing importance of the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

I seriously think we should stop this exhibition. There is no point of having this exhibition when we don't have a robust defence industry that can come up with new equipment to show in these exhibitions. We are still showcasing the same equipment that we showed in the first exhibition 20 years ago.

Even the timing is not right, I mean just at the heels of China Airshow where they bring some 10,000 new things in every exhibition what do we have to show? How much business have we earned from the previous 9 exhibitions?


----------



## Hassan Guy

Thorough Pro said:


> I seriously think we should stop this exhibition. There is no point of having this exhibition when we don't have a robust defence industry that can come up with new equipment to show in these exhibitions. We are still showcasing the same equipment that we showed in the first exhibition 20 years ago.
> 
> Even the timing is not right, I mean just at the heels of China Airshow where they bring some 10,000 new things in every exhibition what do we have to show? How much business have we earned from the previous 9 exhibitions?


Pakistan needs to follow Turkish model to grow its defence industry


----------



## Thorough Pro

You can follow any model you want but you need heavy investments to go in to research and development and before that in to training the manpower for the respective fields. 

Government is already struggling to service its old loans, how is to going to invest millions in an industry with no immediate and profitable return?

No private entity will ever invest in an industry with high barriers to entry, difficulty in divesting, lack of trained human resources, lack of willing technological partners and very limited market besides PESTLE factors.





Hassan Guy said:


> Pakistan needs to follow Turkish model to grow its defence industry


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

did any one noticed jf-17 in the pic ????????????????????????? or it is only me...…..


ghazi52 said:


>


d

did any one noticed jf-17 in the pic ????????????????????????? or it is only me...…..


ghazi52 said:


>


d


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CHACHA"G" said:


> did any one noticed jf-17 in the pic ????????????????????????? or it is only me...…..
> 
> d
> 
> did any one noticed jf-17 in the pic ????????????????????????? or it is only me...…..
> 
> d


Made by some over excited idiot/intern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Will be there this time, any pdf chaps coming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> Will be there this time, any pdf chaps coming?


I am coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


> I am coming



great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAR 5

Prominent Defense Exhibitions globally display the list of EXHIBITORS on their website. Here we have none. Plus again the mount of containers all around the crowded venue of the Expo Center gives it a very weird and wrong look for those projecting Pakistan to be a safe place now. Unfortunately, this exhibition from a professional point of view, carries low points. It is still marred by VVIPism and zero announcements of contracts signed (that generally is a hallmark of successful event) with international companies etc.


----------



## Dazzler

Al Khalid 1 is here..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jinn Baba

ghazi52 said:


>



JF17 with conformal fuel tanks? Is this happening?


----------



## Dazzler

Jinn Baba said:


> JF17 with conformal fuel tanks? Is this happening?



photoshop.


----------



## Awan68

Dazzler said:


> Al Khalid 1 is here..
> 
> View attachment 520609
> View attachment 520610
> View attachment 520611
> View attachment 520612
> View attachment 520613
> View attachment 520614


where can i find this video mate, i think its not uploaded yet on youtube?


----------



## Jinn Baba

Dazzler said:


> photoshop.



I realise that, and recognise the pic (which has been posted before). But it's on an official poster - so wonder whether it could be happening?


----------



## YeBeWarned

Dazzler said:


> Will be there this time, any pdf chaps coming?


I will be coming inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Dazzler said:


> Al Khalid 1 is here..
> 
> View attachment 520609
> View attachment 520610
> View attachment 520611
> View attachment 520612
> View attachment 520613
> View attachment 520614


Is it without front protective plates?


----------



## Dazzler

Awan68 said:


> where can i find this video mate, i think its not uploaded yet on youtube?



Bol news youtube live stream



Starlord said:


> Is it without front protective plates?



Frontal armor has been enhanced with new materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Al-Khalid 1 Receiving bath prior to IDEAS 2018. Check out the new Cameo. 
(Via Ahmed Ibrahim Tipu7 Twitter)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Jinn Baba said:


> I realise that, and recognise the pic (which has been posted before). But it's on an official poster - so wonder whether it could be happening?



They have robots doing this stuff, dont look into the details just cut paste what they find in the Google.


----------



## Jinn Baba

Dazzler said:


> They have robots doing this stuff, dont look into the details just cut paste what they find in the Google.


----------



## Quwa

Good news, Quwa got media accreditation for IDEAS 2018 a few weeks ago, so we'll be there on the 28th and 29th. Plans are underway to attend IDEF 2019 and the 2019 Dubai Air Show as well. Depending on availability, we might try squeezing in another trade show between IDEF (April/May) and Dubai (October/November). @Oscar @messiach @PAR 5 @cabatli_53

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## messiach

I will be in Pk day after tomorrow. I will see if i can organise a pass.



Quwa said:


> Good news, Quwa got media accreditation for IDEAS 2018 a few weeks ago, so we'll be there on the 28th and 29th. Plans are underway to attend IDEF 2019 and the 2019 Dubai Air Show as well. Depending on availability, we might try squeezing in another trade show between IDEF (April/May) and Dubai (October/November). @Oscar @messiach @PAR 5 @cabatli_53


----------



## Sentinal_Sarosh

Public visit allowed or its for officials only???
How can i get pass for family visit???


----------



## Zarvan

Quwa said:


> Good news, Quwa got media accreditation for IDEAS 2018 a few weeks ago, so we'll be there on the 28th and 29th. Plans are underway to attend IDEF 2019 and the 2019 Dubai Air Show as well. Depending on availability, we might try squeezing in another trade show between IDEF (April/May) and Dubai (October/November). @Oscar @messiach @PAR 5 @cabatli_53


Than I hope INSHALLAH we would meet during IDEAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Quwa said:


> Good news, Quwa got media accreditation for IDEAS 2018 a few weeks ago, so we'll be there on the 28th and 29th. Plans are underway to attend IDEF 2019 and the 2019 Dubai Air Show as well. Depending on availability, we might try squeezing in another trade show between IDEF (April/May) and Dubai (October/November). @Oscar @messiach @PAR 5 @cabatli_53



Nice. Can you hook us up?
PM me if doable.


----------



## Suff Shikan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Dubious said:


> Still new and shinning wait till some thousand pan walay pass by


Pan walay in Pakistan? Do they eat pan in Pakistani provinces or are they immigrants from India?


----------



## YeBeWarned

Dil too gaya  
@Tps43 not going to ideas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Starlord said:


> Dil too gaya
> @Tps43 not going to ideas.


Abhi tak isb hain bhai?


----------



## YeBeWarned

Tps43 said:


> Abhi tak isb hain bhai?


Na yaar cousin ne kaha un ka contact ka Karachi se transfer ho gaya , aur Mai 3 December ko isb ao ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Starlord said:


> Na yaar cousin ne kaha un ka contact ka Karachi se transfer ho gaya , aur Mai 3 December ko isb ao ga


ohho
Hota hai meri jan koi Nhi meri tarha app bhi TV par dekhain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Tps43 said:


> ohho
> Hota hai meri jan koi Nhi meri tarha app bhi TV par dekhain.


Han yehi kerna pare ga .. Bhai ap Islamabad kab tak a rahe hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Starlord said:


> Han yehi kerna pare ga .. Bhai ap Islamabad kab tak a rahe hai ?


koi 3 4 months tak


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Tps43 said:


> koi 3 4 months tak


Han Han , ap ne Socha biryani khilani pare gi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Starlord said:


> Han Han , ap ne Socha biryani khilani pare gi ...


Nhi yaar mera barra dil hai Pakistan anne ka but time aur mahol hee nhi essa


----------



## YeBeWarned

Tps43 said:


> Nhi yaar mera barra dil hai Pakistan anne ka but time aur mahol hee nhi essa


Chalen phir inshallah kabhi kahen aur milengay ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> I am coming


Make sure the camera goes with you Hazrat!.Kudos Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Starlord said:


> Chalen phir inshallah kabhi kahen aur milengay ..


Zaroor Jee 
Main kabhi karachi aon ga student biryani khane 
Phar dinner kolachi par


----------



## YeBeWarned

Tps43 said:


> Zaroor Jee
> Main kabhi karachi aon ga student biryani khane
> Phar dinner kolachi par


Bhai hum is saal USA ja rahe hai, phir dekhen kab ana hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Starlord said:


> Bhai hum is saal USA ja rahe hai, phir dekhen kab ana hota hai


Koi tension nhi apun sahid USA hee mil lee apse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Just saw headlines of GEO News 

Al-Khalid 1 was there 
HQ-16 air defence system also on the display 
SH-1 Howitzer was also there in dark Green Camo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Muhammad Omar said:


> Just saw headlines of GEO News
> 
> Al-Khalid 1 was there
> HQ-16 air defence system also on the display
> SH-1 Howitzer was also there in dark Green Camo



There was US report that pak is assembling and responsible for some parts of HQ-16 meaning it was not just straight buy published in dawn or one of the newspapers 

Question why is hq-16 being displayed ??


----------



## HRK

khanasifm said:


> Question why is hq-16 being displayed ??


must be on display by Chinese side like new SH-1(or its derivative)


----------



## ghazi52

*PAF CONFERENCE*

*“SELF RELIANCE THROUGH RESEARCH, INNOVATION AND DEVELOPMENT“*

*Chief Guest : Chief of Air Staff*

*Inaugural Session*

1000 hrs Arrival of CAS
1000-1003 hrs Recitation from Holy Quran
1003-1005 hrs National Anthem



Timing Topic Name Of Speaker
*1005-1010 hrs*
Welcome Note DCAS (T)
*1010-1015 hrs*
PAF Video on Self-Reliance DTO
*1015-1035 hrs*
JF-17 Thunder, A Dream to Reality
*Air Cdre Rashid Habib*
(Deputy Chief Projects Director JF-17)

*1035-1050 hrs*
Self-Reliance through Research, Innovation and Development, Sir Lankan Air Force experience



*Air Cdre Rajapaksha*
(Air Secretary, Sri Lankan Air Force)

*1050-1105 hrs*
Self-Reliance through Research, Innovation & Development in the field of Avionics

*Air Cdre Arif Saleem*
(MD Aircraft Production Factory, Kamra)

*1105-1120 hrs*
Iraqi Air Force viewpoint regarding Research, Innovation and Development
*
Lt Gen Anwar Hameed*
(Commander, Iraqi Air Force)

*1120-1135 hrs*
Turkish Perspective for Operational Independence
*
Air Cdre Cemal Balicki*
(Chief of Systems Department, TuRAF)

*1135-1155 hrs*
Stretch Break


*1155-1215 hrs*
Aviation City Kamra: The Future Aviation Hub in the Region
*
Air Cdre Liaquat*
(Director Project Aviation City)

*1215-1230 hrs*
Nigerian Air Force Perspective on Research, Innovation and Development
*
AM Sadique Baba Abubakar*
(Nigerian Chief of Air Staff)

*1230-1245 hrs*
Q & A Session


*1245-1250 hrs*
Award of Souvenirs

*1250-1300 hrs*


CAS Keynote Address
CAS Reception (1300 - 1400 hrs) : By Invitation

Stand By Presentation
Role of Air Power Centre of Excellence (ACE) in advancement of Combat Training in PAF
*
Air Cdre Ghazanfar*
(Comdt. ACE, PAF Mushaf)

Training through Air Force Integrated Simulation Environment & PAF adaption of LVC simulation
*
Wg Cdr Salman*
Deputy Director M&S Project Vision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Make sure the camera goes with you Hazrat!.Kudos Hazrat


Sitting at Air Port waiting for flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Sitting at Air Port waiting for flight


Muffakir I hope you won't disappoint us??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


> Sitting at Air Port waiting for flight



Take as many close up shots as you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> Take as many close up shots as you can.


I will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> Question why is hq-16 being displayed ??


Maybe it is from PA.


----------



## Dazzler

LKJ86 said:


> Maybe it is from PA.



True, it is the PA version, notice other assets of PA also lined up in post 92.


----------



## Maxpane

Hope they release a teaser forjf 17


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dazzler said:


> View attachment 522035
> View attachment 522036



Yupe that's the Howitzer 

But is it SH-1 ?? the truck looks smaller then SH-1 also the turret looks Smaller or is it just me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> View attachment 522035
> View attachment 522036


This is not looking like new version of SH-1 but an old one. It seem the news of Pakistan inducting 150 of these was true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Zarvan said:


> This is not looking like new version of SH-1 but an old one. It seem the news of Pakistan inducting 150 of these was true


Zravan bhai while you are at the expo do give a shout out to Mentee pleeeeeeeeez 

And have a safe journey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asimzranger

Can civilian attend if yes please do share want to be there


----------



## LKJ86

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yupe that's the Howitzer
> 
> But is it SH-1 ?? the truck looks smaller then SH-1 also the turret looks Smaller or is it just me
> 
> View attachment 522100
> View attachment 522101





Zarvan said:


> This is not looking like new version of SH-1 but an old one. It seem the news of Pakistan inducting 150 of these was true


Maybe it is SH15:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

LKJ86 said:


> Maybe it is SH15:
> View attachment 522133
> View attachment 522134


Indeed is sh 15


----------



## Dazzler

The beast getting ready...





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Sitting at Air Port waiting for flight


Have a safe journey.Kudos Hazrat



Path-Finder said:


> Muffakir I hope you won't disappoint us??


Surely not, the good Hazrat has an eye for fancy weaponry.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M16174

Zarvan said:


> I will



Zarvan ! Can u please take some high resolution pictures of Jf17 cockpit (i mean left and right panels)
? Thanks a lot


----------



## Suff Shikan

M16174 said:


> Zarvan ! Can u please take some high resolution pictures of Jf17 cockpit (i mean left and right panels)
> ? Thanks a lot


Photographing the cockpit is not allowed... I tried taking snaps last time but was denied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M16174

Suff Shikan said:


> Photographing the cockpit is not allowed... I tried taking snaps last time but was denied



That's really strange !
Photographing cockpit don't harm the plane, just the young ones find some information of avionics. 
Might this time someone get a chance to do so. Lets see !


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

M16174 said:


> That's really strange !
> Photographing cockpit don't harm the plane, just the young ones find some information of avionics.
> Might this time someone get a chance to do so. Lets see !


Switched off avionics would not tell much.



Asimz said:


> Can civilian attend if yes please do share want to be there


last day 30th nov. take your CNIC


----------



## Asimzranger

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Switched off avionics would not tell much.
> 
> 
> last day 30th nov. take your CNIC


just my cnic cool anyone want to meet up from defence forum there @Zarvan also can i take my dlsr with me


----------



## Suff Shikan

M16174 said:


> That's really strange !
> Photographing cockpit don't harm the plane, just the young ones find some information of avionics.
> Might this time someone get a chance to do so. Lets see !


They say that the charge in seat is active for ejection, so they do not allow anyone to get so close or even puyt camera in cockpit

I only got this close

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Traffic advisory issued for IDEAS 2018*













KARACHI: The police have issued a traffic plan for the 10th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2018 set to begin in Karachi on November 27.

IDEAS 2018, the 10th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar, will be attended by 262 high level delegations from 51 countries, officials of the Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO) said during a briefing on Saturday.

China, Czech Republic, France, Germany, Italy, Jordon, Pakistan, Poland, Russia, South Korea, Turkey, UAE, Ukraine, and US are establishing their exclusive country pavilion at the expo.

The four-day event, at the Expo Centre in Karachi is exclusively for trade visitors and official defence delegates. It showcases the latest technology in defence equipment.

Over 300 traffic policemen will be deployed during the expo. University Road will be open for traffic throughout the four-day exhibition.

However, traffic from Hassan Square to the National Stadium will be closed from 7am on November 27. The roads from Dalmia to Karsaz and New Town will remain open but the Hassan Square Flyover will be closed.














Sindh Police@sindhpolicedmc

The traffic police have issued a traffic plan for the 10th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2018 set to begin in Karachi on November 27.#sindhpolicedmc #IDEAS2018 #TrafficAlert

Traffic coming from Liaquatabad will be diverted towards University Road. To avoid traffic, you can use Sharae Pakistan, Sharae Faisal, Rashid Minhas Road and Shaheed-e-Millat.

Heavy traffic will not be allowed to use the road from Nipa to Millennium Mall and Karsaz to Hassan Square.

Parking around the Expo Centre is not allowed and residents of the area will only be allowed to enter by showing their ID cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

ＳＨ１５

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PAF to showcase indigenously manufactured equipment at IDEAS 2018*


KARACHI: Pakistan Air Force is ready to showcase indigenously manufactured products in the forthcoming International Defence Exhibition And Seminar (IDEAS-2018) being held at Expo Centre Karachi from 27-30 November, 2018.

This year PAF is participating in the mega event with locally made state-of-the-art military hardware, including Air Defence Command & Control Centres & integrated simulators.

Manufactured by the personnel of PAF, these simulators are being used by PAF to modernize its operational training environment. Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra would also set up their stall at the venue along with a static display of JF-17 Thunder and Super Mushshak aircraft.

To add more colour to this event, PAF aircraft would perform aerobatics display at Seaview Karachi. Besides JF-17 Thunder and F-16 fighter aircraft, Sherdil aerobatics team would also present a scintillating aerial display on the 3rd day of the exhibition.

On the same day a seminar on Self-Reliance through Research Innovation and Development would be conducted under the auspices of Training Branch of PAF.

Hundreds of firms from various countries would exhibit their products in one of the largest Defence Exhibition in the region. High ranking delegations and services chiefs from friendly countries would attend the much-awaited exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Asimz said:


> just my cnic cool anyone want to meet up from defence forum there @Zarvan also can i take my dlsr with me


DSLR could be a issue. @Suff Shikan will tell you better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

please do share if any south african equipment is showcased.

if any vendor has manpacks/comms/eccm shown, will appreciate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M16174

Suff Shikan said:


> They say that the charge in seat is active for ejection, so they do not allow anyone to get so close or even puyt camera in cockpit
> 
> I only got this close
> View attachment 522266



So , Is smartphone allowed with airplane mode ON ?
I really don't want to look deeply in to avionics, i just want to study switches and button locations, to diff bw JF17 And F16.

However Thanks a lot for the information


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Check out @warnesyworld’s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067108921683398656
Check out @warnesyworld’s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067114618638745605
Check out @warnesyworld’s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067129704409378818

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suff Shikan

Zarvan said:


> DSLR could be a issue. @Suff Shikan will tell you better


I was able to get there with DSLR , lets see wht happens this time.


----------



## HRK

Suff Shikan said:


> I was able to get there with DSLR , lets see wht happens this time.


anyone know how to get the pass .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suff Shikan

HRK said:


> anyone know how to get the pass .....


Visit NCC on 28th Nov from 9AM , with Original NIC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Strong chance for Al Khalid Sales

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jupiter2007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Strong chance for Al Khalid Sales



Sale to which country?
We haven’t fulfilled local requirement for this tank.


----------



## Dazzler

jupiter2007 said:


> Sale to which country?
> We haven’t fulfilled local requirement for this tank.



Negligible. Some interest shown by a couple of countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Due to rising demand in Tanks , looks like great chance to sell Tanks even 50-100 Tanks would be nice small order


----------



## Dazzler

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Due to rising demand in Tanks , looks like great chance to sell Tanks even 50-100 Tanks would be nice small order



You are buying tanks from others to fill the numbers/ replace obsolete fleet. Would it be not adequate to fulfil your requirements first?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066924684606955520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Hmm,

Burraq UCAV has been moved to GIDS, and the WL-II will take its place at the primary UCAV once inducted. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">GIDS did dummy run on the launch of their new Burraq UAV tomorrow when I hope to find out more. I’ll be working on the ⁦@AsianMilitaryReview Show Daily. There will be several Pak mil stories in there over coming days. Tomorrow’s issue includes 2 page interview with PAF CAS. <a href="https://t.co/ixiLxZoLCS">pic.twitter.com/ixiLxZoLCS</a></p>&mdash; Alan Warnes (@warnesyworld) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067129704409378818">November 26, 2018</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

Dazzler said:


> You are buying tanks from others to fill the numbers/ replace obsolete fleet. Would it be not adequate to fulfil your requirements first?



That is a matter of budgeting and not ability. HIT certainly has ample idle production capacity to build for any new orders for export while the PA orders trickle in slowly over time. Though I don't think anyone will buy Al Khalid when our own army is hunting for other tanks that are its peers in every sense.


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH I would be attending IDEAS this year
> 
> @django @Horus @Zibago





Horus said:


> Get a good camera, snap every weapon displayed and email me.



Send me too, I will contact you Bhai, Advance Thanks.



khanasifm said:


> There was US report that pak is assembling and responsible for some parts of HQ-16 meaning it was not just straight buy published in dawn or one of the newspapers
> 
> Question why is hq-16 being displayed ??



Yes, we are to manufacture HQ-16 missiles only here in Pakistan. This was mentioned in SIPRI report.


----------



## LKJ86

Cornered Tiger said:


> Yes, we are to manufacture HQ-16 missiles only here in Pakistan. This was mentioned in SIPRI report.


Which version of HQ-16?
HQ-16, HQ-16C: the ship-based versions using 'hot-launch'
HQ-16A, HQ-16B: the land-based versions using 'cold-launch'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

GriffinsRule said:


> That is a matter of budgeting and not ability. HIT certainly has ample idle production capacity to build for any new orders for export while the PA orders trickle in slowly over time. Though I don't think anyone will buy Al Khalid when our own army is hunting for other tanks that are its peers in every sense.



HIT is working at full tilt to manufacture al. Khalid their is no idle capacity.
HIT has been going through a full retooling to increase its capacity and to bring it up to date....
It will be completed/ come on line early next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cornered Tiger

LKJ86 said:


> Which version of HQ-16?
> HQ-16, HQ-16C: the ship-based versions using 'hot-launch'
> HQ-16A, HQ-16B: the land-based versions using 'cold-launch'


HQ-16B land based version for now. If HQ-16C came with T-054B, then for that too.


----------



## HRK

Cornered Tiger said:


> HQ-16B land based version for now.


As of now we have HQ-16*A *with 40 KM range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> As of now we have HQ-16*A *with 40 KM range


Will HQ-16 be manufactured in Pakistan?


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> Will HQ-16 be manufactured in Pakistan?


HQ-16 came under development package which mean we are at least developing some components of this system might be missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

whats new guys ?


----------



## CriticalThought

Damn it!!! The President of Pakistan ranted for 12 mins in poor English:






Yaar just speak in Urdu, or bring a written speech! He brought Jews into the speech, the Palestinians and finally the Kashmiris. You don't make your narrative stronger by doing this! **Face Palm**


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067326410501570560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067123607501983745

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cornered Tiger

HRK said:


> As of now we have HQ-16*A *with 40 KM range


The second batch ordered was HQ-16B, first ones will be upgraded.



LKJ86 said:


> Will HQ-16 be manufactured in Pakistan?


Only their missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067325027962499077

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JohnWick

Windjammer said:


>


Here it is..


----------



## HRK

Cornered Tiger said:


> The second batch ordered was HQ-16B, first ones will be upgraded.


confirmation from any reputable source


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cornered Tiger

HRK said:


> confirmation from any reputable source



I cannot confirm by any source for now, hint is: delivers of second batch are yet to take place.


----------



## JohnWick

Windjammer said:


>


Sir please post jft pics


----------



## Windjammer

A bit of a cultural touch to the show.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Cornered Tiger said:


> I cannot confirm by any source for now, hint is: delivers of second batch are yet to take place.


OK


----------



## JohnWick

Windjammer said:


> A bit of a cultural touch to the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Sir any claer pic of jft?


----------



## CriticalThought

Army Recognition is supposed to be the official media partner, yet we are nowhere on the front page of their website??????????????????????


----------



## Muhammad Omar

JohnWick said:


> Sir any claer pic of jft?



Bhai JF-17 Block II hi hai tons of pics of the same jets are available everywhere


----------



## LKJ86

Cornered Tiger said:


> I cannot confirm by any source for now, hint is: delivers of second batch are yet to take place.


Is PA satisfied with HQ-16?


----------



## Cornered Tiger

LKJ86 said:


> Is PA satisfied with HQ-16?



Why you so shocking mate?, they ordered second batch for a reason.


----------



## LKJ86

Cornered Tiger said:


> Why you so shocking mate?, they ordered second batch for a reason.


I am just curious about its performance in PA.

PLA Army is satisfied with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

LKJ86 said:


> I am just curious about its performance in PA.
> 
> PLA Army is satisfied with it.


So does PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

LKJ86 said:


> I am just curious about its performance in PA.
> 
> PLA Army is satisfied with it.



There is/was one notable issue with this system earlier.


----------



## LKJ86

Dazzler said:


> There is/was one notable issue with this system earlier.


What issue?


----------



## Dazzler

LKJ86 said:


> What issue?



It had trouble engaging receding targets especially at lower altitude.


----------



## Maxpane

Interesring


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Windjammer said:


>


aaaakkkkkhhhhhhhhh thuuuuu kaley coat waley pey . 
.
.
ye namuna kyun pohanch gaya .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

5


JohnWick said:


> Sir please post jft pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JohnWick

Windjammer said:


> 5


Sir,
Thanks you so much.


----------



## Mrc

Any news??, what's being displayed?


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Dazzler said:


> It had trouble engaging receding targets especially at lower altitude.



If its so, why PA inducted a system that is specially designed for low to medium altitude targets?


----------



## __Jihadi__

Anyone knows the day for the public visit ???

got it "The exhibition will be opened for the general public for one day on Nov 30"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> 5



Close up of the specs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> I am just curious about its performance in PA.
> 
> PLA Army is satisfied with it.


PLA Army's HQ-16A:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The tenth International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), one of the most prestigious, biennially held events in the country will open at Expo Centre here on Tuesday and continue till Nov 30.

President of Pakistan, Dr Arif Alvi will be the chief guest at the impressive inaugural ceremony marked for the occasion amidst the presence of 262 high level delegations from 51 different countries.

Organized under the aegis of Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO), the IDEAS - 2018 will bring together defence industry players from different parts of the world.

"There will be 522 exhibitors from 50 countries this year," the media director of DEPO, Commodore Tariq Javed said in a media briefing.

Besides, Pakistan itself, other major exporters of defence technology including China, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, Italy, Jordan, Poland, Russia, South Korea, Turkey, UAE, Ukraine, USA were said to have their exclusive country pavilions.

The guest countries are expected to showcase their latest technological innovations while a large number of senior civil and military delegations and trade visitors from across the globe will attend the event.

Mentioning that the defence exports of Pakistan currently stands at $300 million, Commodore Tariq Javed said IDEAS 2018 would surpass all previous milestones in terms of space, booking, exhibitors and delegates, both domestic and foreign.

"This is besides the fact that more than 262 high-level delegations from 51 countries are also visiting the exhibition," DEPO official said.

Reiterating that IDEAS is one of the most strategically important event of the region, he said current year edition will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations.

The event as per its traditions will encompass series of activities ranging from world’s advance defence technology demonstrations, an international seminar, three conferences by the Pakistan armed forces, the IDEAS Karachi Show to a counter- terrorism demonstration.

Networking and business expansions through business to business(B2B) and business to government (B2G) engagements and the signing of MoUs were said to be additional features of the exhibition.

Two Russian naval ships will also be visiting Pakistan for port call during IDEAS 2018. New inventions of Pakistan defence industry including those from Global Industrial Solutions, Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Military Vehicles Research and Development Establishment, Shibli Electronics, Universal Smart Military Systems and Daudson Armoury will also be inaugurated and showcased during the exhibition.

In reply to a question, DEPO official said the four days of the show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.

Sharing further details of the programs chalked out for IDEAS2018, he said the first two days have been earmarked for delegations, trade visitors and networking activities.

Commodore Tariq Javed said this will be followed by an international seminar on emerging global and regional environment and the role of grey hybrid warfare therein from Pakistan’s perspective.

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, General Zubair Mahmood Hayat would be the keynote speaker at the seminar with national and international subject matter experts to present their scholarly papers on the topic, he said.

Exclusive land, maritime and aviation conferences by Pakistan Army, Navy and the Air Force respectively was said to be another significant component of IDEAS 2018. For the citizens of the metropolis, "The Karachi Show," was said to be planned at Nishan-i-Pakistan, Seaview, on Nov 29. Moreover, the fourth day of the exhibition will also be opened to the citizens in general.

"It will, however, be only for those who may have already registered themselves online to visit the exhibition," said the official mentioning that security of the participants, national and international visitors besides public in general will not be compromised in any manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cornered Tiger

ghazi52 said:


> Two Russian naval ships will also be visiting Pakistan for port call during IDEAS 2018. New inventions of Pakistan defence industry including those from Global Industrial Solutions, Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Military Vehicles Research and Development Establishment, Shibli Electronics, Universal Smart Military Systems and Daudson Armoury will also be inaugurated and showcased during the exhibition.



Key points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Anyone saw Next Generation NEW TANK at IDEAS ???


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

LKJ86 said:


> I am just curious about its performance in PA.
> 
> PLA Army is satisfied with it.





Dazzler said:


> There is/was one notable issue with this system earlier.





LKJ86 said:


> What issue?





Dazzler said:


> It had trouble engaging receding targets especially at lower altitude.


I'd certainly disagree, there was not a single issue reported with the system. It was inducted after thorough testing in China and again in Pakistan and Army AD guys are satisfied with it. My source served with Army AD in the past and knows the system very well. For your own confirmation, you may ask any serving officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Check out @warnesyworld’s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067418285854130176

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

Muhammad Omar said:


> Check out @warnesyworld’s Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067418285854130176


Woow


----------



## Safriz

Injuries at IDEAS when a vehicle overturned during a demo.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067419412653850630


----------



## WebMaster

Zarvan said:


> DSLR could be a issue. @Suff Shikan will tell you better


Want to attend. Can you connect me?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> Want to attend. Can you connect me?


Sir right now it would be impossible. I submitted my information a month ago and last night my pass got made @Suff Shikan @Tipu7


----------



## RangeMaster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067445209359937536

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

شاھین میزایل said:


> Injuries at IDEAS when a vehicle overturned during a demo.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067419412653850630


does anyone know what happened here? the tweet seems to have been deleted


----------



## 1ndy

LKJ86 said:


> PLA Army's HQ-16A:
> View attachment 522518


are these tubes reusable or just scrap after missile is fired?


----------



## Zulfiqar

Lolz..


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067470734719705088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ozee

ghazi52 said:


> Nishan-i-Pakistan, Seaview, on Nov 29.


sir can you plzz tell me the timings of this air show


----------



## Muhammad Omar

STM at IDEAS 2018 












Random 















JF-17B Model at IDEAS 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dazzler

Cornered Tiger said:


> If its so, why PA inducted a system that is specially designed for low to medium altitude targets?



The issue was addressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Wall of 'MKE' Turkey's 5.56 mm infantry rifles manufacturer at IDEAS 2018 






Model of TAI T-129





Hamza 6x6 






The Wall of Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Wah Cantt





Turkey's Sarsilmaz and Turkish Aerospace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Game.Invade said:


> I'd certainly disagree, there was not a single issue reported with the system. It was inducted after thorough testing in China and again in Pakistan and Army AD guys are satisfied with it. My source served with Army AD in the past and knows the system very well. For your own confirmation, you may ask any serving officer.



My source was involved in trials and induction process. Whom to believe?



1ndy said:


> are these tubes reusable or just scrap after missile is fired?



Reusable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Picture Credit to a Friend Muzammil 

VIPER IFV by HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hamza 6x6 






SH-15 










Burraq 






JF-17 







Sulman Badshah said:


> Picture Credit to a Friend Muzammil
> 
> VIPER IFV by HIT
> 
> View attachment 522638
> View attachment 522639
> View attachment 522640



Are those Anti Tank Missile tubes ??



Sulman Badshah said:


> Picture Credit to a Friend Muzammil
> 
> VIPER IFV by HIT
> 
> View attachment 522638
> View attachment 522639
> View attachment 522640


Also can I post it on FB?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Sulman Badshah said:


> Picture Credit to a Friend Muzammil
> 
> VIPER IFV by HIT
> 
> View attachment 522638
> View attachment 522639
> View attachment 522640



Interesting, based on the M-113 but i like extra armour coverage all the way down to the tracks. The turret seem to house some newly inducted ATGMs? A brochure close up would help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> Picture Credit to a Friend Muzammil
> 
> VIPER IFV by HIT
> 
> View attachment 522638
> View attachment 522639
> View attachment 522640


Is it just me or the turret and missile resembles this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> Is it just me or the turret and missile resembles this
> 
> View attachment 522641
> View attachment 522642


missile Tubes are also similar to HJ-12 with PLA VN-17 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> missile Tubes are also similar to HJ-12 with PLA VN-17 IFV
> 
> View attachment 522643


Are they planning on the mass production of this VIPER


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> Are they planning on the mass production of this VIPER


don't know yet


----------



## Fawad alam

How can we see this exhibition as civilian?


----------



## Mrc

Muhammad Omar said:


> Are they planning on the mass production of this VIPER




Shud be


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Fawad alam said:


> How can we see this exhibition as civilian?


last year 3rd day was for civilians ..


----------



## ghazi52

TEHRAN, Nov. 27 (MNA) – The 10th edition of International Defense Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) kicked off today in Pakistan with Deputy Coordinator of the Iranian Army Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari in attendance.

Heading a high-ranking military delegation, Sayyari departed for Pakistan on Monday to attend the event. The visit is taking place at the invitation of Pakistani Army Commander General Qamar Javed Bajwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fawad alam said:


> How can we see this exhibition as civilian?



IDEAS 2018. .. For the citizens of the metropolis, "The Karachi Show," was said to be planned at Nishan-i-Pakistan, Seaview, on Nov 29. Moreover, *the fourth day of the exhibition* will also be opened to the citizens in general.

"It will, however, be only for those who may have already registered themselves online to visit the exhibition," said the official mentioning that security of the participants, national and international visitors besides public in general will not be compromised in any manner.


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067418285854130176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Not a single Pakistani channel is covering this expo. Even the official media partner isn't showing anything. WTF???????????? Don't they want to promote the expo and raise interest amongst people?


----------



## Zarvan

CriticalThought said:


> Not a single Pakistani channel is covering this expo. Even the official media partner isn't showing anything. WTF???????????? Don't they want to promote the expo and raise interest amongst people?


INSHALLAH I am going today with friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH I am going today with friends



You are our hero. Zarvan for PM!!!!!!!


----------



## MastanKhan

Dazzler said:


> It had trouble engaging receding targets especially at lower altitude.



Hi,

Many a systems have that issue with receding targets at lower altitudes---.


----------



## Riz

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Strong chance for Al Khalid Sales


Pichly 20 sall sa sun rahy hain bhai jaaan.. Lol


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH I am going today with friends



Take many quality pics and try to upload as many as you can, and start doing that today. Else, chaps at PDF will go crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chimgathar

JF-17B Model at IDEAS 2018

View attachment 522624
[/QUOTE]
I am confused JF-17B has still 2 hard points under each wing, while some computer illustrations show 3 hard points


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Dazzler said:


> The issue was addressed.





MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many a systems have that issue with receding targets at lower altitudes---.



I would love to know that How PA addressed this issue, either by 'redesigning or modifications' or else by arranging a different solution for the problem?


----------



## Dazzler

Cornered Tiger said:


> I would love to know that How PA addressed this issue, either by 'redesigning or modifications' or else by arranging a different solution for the problem?



Where did i say PA addressed it?? Of course the vendor rectified it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hamza 6x6
> 
> View attachment 522633
> 
> 
> SH-15
> 
> View attachment 522634
> 
> View attachment 522635
> 
> 
> Burraq
> 
> View attachment 522636
> 
> 
> JF-17
> View attachment 522637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Anti Tank Missile tubes ??
> 
> 
> Also can I post it on FB?


Hate that Talha/Maaz upgrade.


----------



## alimobin memon

During Mock Anti Terrorism display at IDEAS one hilux with troops flipped over, minor injuries


----------



## Dazzler

alimobin memon said:


> During Mock Anti Terrorism display at IDEAS one hilux with troops flipped over, minor injuries



Yeah, saw that, too much excitement.












credit to Tipu7
https://twitter.com/AhmAdTipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Hmmm...interesting how they invited Cynthia McKinney. One of the few who made it into the global elite but rejected to succumb to their pressure. And one of the few who is vocal against the group of people stereotypically known as the illuminati.


----------



## NA71

Sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

interesting.. hull down turret down posture by a wheeled howitzer..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Dazzler said:


> Yeah, saw that, too much excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to Tipu7
> https://twitter.com/AhmAdTipu7


Whats in the second image. Can u please tell us details?


----------



## Dazzler

Cornered Tiger said:


> Whats in the second image. Can u please tell us details?



Alkhalid-1 driver's vision blocks, the center one has an IR scope for night vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Chimgathar said:


> JF-17B Model at IDEAS 2018
> 
> View attachment 522624


I am confused JF-17B has still 2 hard points under each wing, while some computer illustrations show 3 hard points[/QUOTE]

It is shown with dual racks, not with extra hardpoints.


----------



## Salza

yay, I got my pass today.

Will visit IDEAS tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

*Beast from HIT*. via Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## __Jihadi__

Salza said:


> yay, I got my pass today.
> 
> Will visit IDEAS tomorrow


hey can I join you, akele bore hojaenga it will be great to have a company



Fawad alam said:


> How can we see this exhibition as civilian?


"The exhibition will be opened for the general public for one day on Nov 30"
bring your original NIC and wait in the que it will take around 1-2 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

__Jihadi__ said:


> hey can I join you, akele bore hojaenga it will be great to have a company



will be with my family


----------



## Dazzler

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067483275827036160

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## __Jihadi__

Salza said:


> will be with my family


ohh ok no issues
anyone else who can join me tommorow??


----------



## Dazzler

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067471708301479936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Dazzler said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067471708301479936


Great


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067701292225781767

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## python-000

Yarrr, No sign of any new 3 jets witch going to be announced in EXPO 2018 & no new generation tank of PAKISTAN seems yet...


----------



## Mrc

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067701292225781767




Dose Those. Anti. Aircraft guns have any utility?? Why are they waisting resources on them? 5.people.to.operate 1 gun?? Thats rediculous..
Its better to train those 5 people in some other role... Too much man power


----------



## Windjammer

*Ground Surveillance Radar by Pakistan's NRTC. Designed to monitor activity on the borders displayed at IDEAS 2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Muhammad Omar

RangeMaster said:


> *Beast from HIT*. via Tipu7
> View attachment 522710
> View attachment 522711



HIT is on the roll here

Incredibly interesting work by a new Pakistani aviation firm. 

It's early stages and the team behind it knows they're for an uphill struggle, but they're driven and have a good plan for the long-term.

We'll have a report about this and all of the aviation stuff soon. 

©QUWA

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## RangeMaster

Muhammad Omar said:


> HIT is on the roll here
> 
> Incredibly interesting work by a new Pakistani aviation firm.
> 
> It's early stages and the team behind it knows they're for an uphill struggle, but they're driven and have a good plan for the long-term.
> 
> We'll have a report about this and all of the aviation stuff soon.
> 
> ©QUWA
> 
> View attachment 522727


Thats incredible man. A little financial help and it will be in full swing IA. Hope our authorties realize this thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

ghazi52 said:


> The Karachi Show," was said to be planned at Nishan-i-Pakistan, Seaview, on Nov 29


Dear what are the timings of this event? Please i want to see.



Muhammad Omar said:


> HIT is on the roll here
> 
> Incredibly interesting work by a new Pakistani aviation firm.
> 
> It's early stages and the team behind it knows they're for an uphill struggle, but they're driven and have a good plan for the long-term.
> 
> We'll have a report about this and all of the aviation stuff soon.
> 
> ©QUWA
> 
> View attachment 522727


Great


----------



## Kompromat

More information pls. 



RangeMaster said:


> *Beast from HIT*. via Tipu7
> View attachment 522710
> View attachment 522711

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Check out @QuwaGroup’s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067720859366932480

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xbat

Muhammad Omar said:


> HIT is on the roll here
> 
> Incredibly interesting work by a new Pakistani aviation firm.
> 
> It's early stages and the team behind it knows they're for an uphill struggle, but they're driven and have a good plan for the long-term.
> 
> We'll have a report about this and all of the aviation stuff soon.



16 tons aircraft but 300kg payload, something is wrong here, btw planning a stealth aircraft is good sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RangeMaster

Horus said:


> More information pls.







@Zarvan and @Tipu7 shared these pics on their twitter account. By zooming in you can see "Joint venture between South Korea and Pakistan" written. Thats all I was able to find.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067714291665698816
wah muffakir wah!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Zarvan cha gya bhai!


----------



## Dazzler

There you go folks.. Day 1 coverage of IDEAS by CGTN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salza

Btw what is update on the accident happened yesterday during commando action performance ? any fatal causality 
?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xbat said:


> 16 tons aircraft but 300kg payload, something is wrong here, btw planning a stealth aircraft is good sign.


Thats a stealth UCAV under development.. under Project Azm... which also includes a 5th Gen Fighter.



Salza said:


> Btw what is update on the accident happened yesterday during commando action performance ? any fatal causality
> ?


4 soldiers were injured.. thankfully no fatalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 4 soldiers were injured.. thankfully no fatalities.



yeah thanks god. It was embarrassing situation in front of international delegations. Driver got over excited.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Salza said:


> yeah thanks god. It was embarrassing situation in front of international delegations. Driver got over excited.


Commercial vehicles arent really made for military use either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*At IDEAS 2018 Pakistan introduced first ever home grown Infantry Fighting Vehicle called Viper. Equipped with two ATGM, 30mm chain gun & 12.7mm AA gun, this IFV is developed by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). It's protected by slipped armour and carries state of art sensors & Optics.*
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mrc

Salza said:


> yeah thanks god. It was embarrassing situation in front of international delegations. Driver got over excited.




One thing to note is rest of the formation did not even blink and carried on with mission

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Stealth uav interesting


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hamza 6x6 IFV









TAIS Shipyard of Turkey stall 





AL-KHALID 1 Tank 






Well 2nd day and still no sign of the Next Gen new Tank ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Ground Surveillance Radar by #Pakistan's #NRTC. Designed to monitor activity on the borders displayed at #IDEAS 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067741446038532096

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hamza 6x6 IFV



Is it angry or sniffed something bad...


----------



## xyxmt

Dubious said:


> Still new and shinning wait till some thousand pan walay pass by



is it lahore airport


----------



## Zulfiqar

To all members visiting the exhibition, please get pictures of spec sheets of the new items so that we can get a better idea of the capabilities.

The new IFV for some reason looks huge. 

What are the dimensions, armour protection level,tonnage and engine bhp?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Dazzler said:


> View attachment 522763
> View attachment 522764
> View attachment 522765
> View attachment 522766
> View attachment 522767
> View attachment 522768
> View attachment 522769
> View attachment 522770


Share the link Pal



Muhammad Omar said:


> Anyone saw Next Generation NEW TANK at IDEAS ???


No. Only model displayed. Apparently plans were updated as few elements of deal are still in discussion.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mrc said:


> Dose Those. Anti. Aircraft guns have any utility?? Why are they waisting resources on them? 5.people.to.operate 1 gun?? Thats rediculous..
> Its better to train those 5 people in some other role... Too much man power


Those are automated... meaning the gun aims whatever the gunner sees..


----------



## SQ8

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067714291665698816
> wah muffakir wah!


What defense related product is that?

Also the guy in the first two pictures has hair sticking out like a batman sign...


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Tipu7 said:


> No. Only model displayed. Apparently plans were updated as few elements of deal are still in discussion.



Image of the model please?


----------



## Windjammer

Notice both Chinese and Pakistani flags on the vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dazzler

Tipu7 said:


> Share the link Pal
> 
> 
> No. Only model displayed. Apparently plans were updated as few elements of deal are still in discussion.


----------



## BHarwana

Windjammer said:


> Notice both Chinese and Pakistani flags on the vehicle.



I heard somewhere this is going under winter trails any confirmation?


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

xbat said:


> 16 tons aircraft but 300kg payload, something is wrong here, btw planning a stealth aircraft is good sign.


this is the first thing taht hit me. maybe its 1.6 tons.
1 ton = 1016kg


----------



## Dazzler

BHarwana said:


> I heard somewhere this is going under winter trails any confirmation?



As per @Tipu7 , it will.

Do i see a new tank here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Dazzler said:


> As per @Tipu7 , it will.
> 
> Do i see a new tank here?
> 
> View attachment 522842



That looks like OPLOT...


----------



## Dazzler

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> That looks like OPLOT...



Nah not even close. the turret geometry looks similar to the M1A1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dazzler said:


> As per @Tipu7 , it will.
> 
> Do i see a new tank here?
> 
> View attachment 522842


What are the other contenders ?
If not then its is selection not testing....we should keep friendship and professionalism separate.

Further not heard from anyone that we are going for particular thing for trials.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Dazzler said:


> Nah not even close. the turret geometry looks similar to the M1A1


If it is that then those are direct purchase without trials...


----------



## Path-Finder

Dazzler said:


> As per @Tipu7 , it will.
> 
> Do i see a new tank here?
> 
> View attachment 522842


the gun is welded to the turret like western tanks


----------



## Dreamer.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Are they planning on the mass production of this VIPER


Not until they change the name!


----------



## BHarwana

Ground surveillance RADAR for border monitoring by NRTC Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamer.

Muhammad Omar said:


> HIT is on the roll here
> 
> Incredibly interesting work by a new Pakistani aviation firm.
> 
> It's early stages and the team behind it knows they're for an uphill struggle, but they're driven and have a good plan for the long-term.
> 
> We'll have a report about this and all of the aviation stuff soon.
> 
> ©QUWA
> 
> View attachment 522727


Enough with the name Viper!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dreamer. said:


> Not until they change the name!


They aren't going to change the name would have done that before presenting it in IDEAS 2018


----------



## CriticalThought

Oscar said:


> What defense related product is that?
> 
> Also the guy in the first two pictures has hair sticking out like a batman sign...



Sir, I think an enemy spy leaked our top-secret Altered Carbon mechanized human soldier program.


----------



## PakShaheen79

nahmed71 said:


> Sad



Horrible accident it seems ... worried about the well being of those SSG operatives.


----------



## ziaulislam

Muhammad Omar said:


> Wall of 'MKE' Turkey's 5.56 mm infantry rifles manufacturer at IDEAS 2018
> 
> View attachment 522627
> 
> 
> Model of TAI T-129
> 
> View attachment 522628
> 
> Hamza 6x6
> 
> View attachment 522629
> 
> 
> The Wall of Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Wah Cantt
> 
> View attachment 522630
> 
> Turkey's Sarsilmaz and Turkish Aerospace
> View attachment 522631
> View attachment 522632


POF has substandard weapon, saw some people importing to USA and were thoroughly disappointed..usa has a huge market and cheaper guns from a alley country can grab this market



GriffinsRule said:


> That is a matter of budgeting and not ability. HIT certainly has ample idle production capacity to build for any new orders for export while the PA orders trickle in slowly over time. Though I don't think anyone will buy Al Khalid when our own army is hunting for other tanks that are its peers in every sense.


i hoped that al zarrar would be sucess given third world has large no. of t59s but never happened..wasnt expecting much from al khalid


----------



## Fawad alam

Salza said:


> yay, I got my pass today.
> 
> Will visit IDEAS tomorrow


Dear can you please tell me where is the registration marquee? At National cricket stadium or somewhere else.


----------



## Mrc

BHarwana said:


> Ground surveillance RADAR for border monitoring by NRTC Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 522860




Thats fantastic... 
They need to expand on this a little to have a radar for detection of tanks amd apcs at 7 8 km range... Than need to tune a long range missile to exploit that detection like turkish mtas i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Mrc said:


> Thats fantastic...
> They need to expand on this a little to have a radar for detection of tanks amd apcs at 7 8 km range... Than need to tune a long range missile to exploit that detection like turkish mtas i think



I think this radar is to detect the location of incoming mortar or projectiles so that those location can be hit back.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dazzler said:


> As per @Tipu7 , it will.
> 
> Do i see a new tank here?
> 
> View attachment 522842


Looks more like an inflatable decoy.
Previous ideas;











BHarwana said:


> I think this radar is to detect the location of incoming mortar or projectiles so that those location can be hit back.


Thats a different technology also shown by Pakistan...thats called fire locating radar... comes in 2 categories.. small arms fire detection & arty fire locating radars. 

This radar (shown above) detects ground movements...
Its called a Ground Surv Radar...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Dazzler said:


> As per @Tipu7 , it will.
> 
> Do i see a new tank here?
> 
> View attachment 522842


It’s a Al Zarrar and nothing else. Please control your imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Oscar said:


> What defense related product is that?
> 
> *Also the guy in the first two pictures has hair sticking out like a batman sign..*.


Well that actually is THE defence related product janab!!


----------



## CriticalThought

https://www.dawn.com/news/1448318/indigenous-multi-role-drone-unveiled-in-ideas


> *Indigenous multi-role drone unveiled in IDEAS*
> Shazia HasanUpdated November 29, 2018
> Facebook Count2
> Twitter Share
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: (clockwise) Visitors inspect missiles at the 10th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar at the Expo Centre on Wednesday. Aviation enthusiasts gather around JF-17 Thunder aircraft. A visitor tries out a weapon. A view of a battlefield model in the exhibition.—Photos by White Star / Agencies
> 
> KARACHI: Day two of the 10th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2018 here on Wednesday was witness to the unveiling of a new indigenous multi-role drone built by Global Industrial and Defence Solution (GIDS). The drone was introduced by Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Kaleem Shaukat, one of the chief guests of the exhibition being organised under the aegis of the Defence Export Promotion Organisation at the Karachi Expo Centre.
> 
> Named Shahpar, the drone is capable of flying at an altitude of 17,000 feet for up to seven hours. GIDS describes Shahpar as a medium-range tactical unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) with autonomous take-off and landing. It is said to be able to carry various types of payloads integrated for reconnaissance and day and night surveillance. Shahpar’s other features include accurate lateral, longitudinal trajectory control, mission planning, management and control, geo-referencing and geo-pointing for terrestrial targets. The drone’s cameras can focus up to a radius of 250 kilometres and can operate in any weather.
> 
> Visitors
> 
> The first two days of the exhibition have been earmarked for delegations, trade visitors and networking activities. The visitors with proper accreditation parked their cars in the designated parking areas to take a shuttle from there to reach the Expo Centre.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> A couple had brought with them their six-month-old baby Fahad Ghaziani. When someone asked them if they had accreditation for the baby, they shook their heads and said they didn’t think that anyone would stop them from taking inside an infant. Later, the mother was seen roaming about the stalls all alone.
> 
> First two days of exhibition earmarked for delegations, trade visitors and networking activities
> 
> Most Pakistan stalls were located around the entrance. There were armed vehicles and tanks that people wanted to climb on mostly for the sake of pictures. Right in the centre was JF-17 Thunder, the pride and joy of the Aircraft Manufacturing Factory at Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra.
> 
> The aircraft has been developed to meet tactical and strategic needs of the Pakistan Air Force. It is designed to accommodate future upgrades and additional requirements. Equipped with advanced electronics, it is capable of carrying multitude air-to-air and air-to-ground weapons having compatibility with western weapon systems. It was surrounded by its ammunition, which the visitors skipped and hopped through to climb up to its cockpit, for pictures.
> 
> “Is that the plane’s steering wheel?” a woman’s voice could be heard from inside the cockpit of Super Mushshak aircraft also on display near JF-17. Maqsood Ahmed, the man in uniform representing the aircraft’s manufacturers, Aircraft Manufacturing Factory, smiled in reply before explaining that it was not a steering wheel but the plane’s control stick. Another woman wanted to know why Super Mushshak didn’t have its ammunition laying around like JF-17 and was politely informed by another representative in uniform, with the name tag ‘Nawaz’ on his chest, that it was because it was primarily a trainer aircraft and not for combat really. Then someone else had an issue with its small size.
> 
> “Well, we just let them come sit with us inside the cockpit. Most just want someone to photograph them there while others take selfies as we make small talk with them about the weather or how they are today. They all seem very happy,” said Mr Ahmed in the cockpit.
> 
> Passing the Kashmir Hall set up as a marquee for seminars and conferences, one could get to the main building. Hall-1 mostly had Turkish and Russian stalls. Hall-2 also Hall-3 had Turkish and Chinese stalls, while Hall-4 and Hall-5 had many international stalls representing Italy, Poland, etc, as well as Pakistani stalls.
> 
> Conferences
> 
> The first conference of the day was organised by the Pakistan Army early in the day. It was titled “In pursuit of peace, Pak Armed Forces contributions in bringing peace and stability in the country and region” in which National Defence University President Lt Gen Majid Ehsan, Ambassador Najmuddin Sheikh, Azad Jammu & Kashmir President Sardar Masood Khan, Ambassador Riaz Khokhar, Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani and Ambassador Abdul Basit highlighted the importance of the Pakistan armed forces’ role in stability of peace in the country and particularly in the region. The conference was attended by a large number of local and foreign delegates.
> 
> The National Centre for Maritime Policy Research Karachi chapter of the National Institute of Maritime Affairs (NIMA) under the auspices of Pakistan Navy also organised a maritime conference titled “Maritime security dynamics and requirement of innovative solutions for Indian Ocean Region”.
> 
> The conference was also attended by Minister for Maritime Affairs Ali Haider Zaidi and other high-level civil and military officials, eminent maritime stakeholders and world renowned defence industry entrepreneurs.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, November 29th, 2018_


----------



## Dazzler

Bossman said:


> It’s a Al Zarrar and nothing else. Please control your imagination.



Thanks, tone down your condescension.


----------



## Arsalan

BHarwana said:


> I heard somewhere this is going under winter trails any confirmation?


Yes, summer trials have been cleared and this system supposedly have edged over SH-1 and Nora B52. Going for winter trails and may be inducted after that if the trials are satisfactory.



Dazzler said:


> As per @Tipu7 , it will.
> 
> Do i see a new tank here?
> 
> View attachment 522842


This in your image is a poster i suppose, or a screen. 

News about winter trails is confirm (verified from school of artillery as well)



ACE OF THE AIR said:


> That looks like OPLOT...


Oh nahi bahi!!



Maarkhoor said:


> What are the other contenders ?
> If not then its is selection not testing....we should keep friendship and professionalism separate.
> 
> Further not heard from anyone that we are going for particular thing for trials.


We have tested SH-1 and Nora B52 already, Nora was better and came twice (once after some modifications) but they wanted to check more options before deal was finalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

The Fist said:


>



can you describe it please? I wanted to know about this. Its name, manufacturer and if its in service or not? Thanks


----------



## Windjammer

BHarwana said:


> I heard somewhere this is going under winter trails any confirmation?


Don't know about that however one thing i did notice was that it was parked outside the HIT venue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

disappointed there is hardly any pictures coming this year even though we have huge number of people at the event!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## __Jihadi__

The marine Package

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068031836574617600
FN SCAR is absent this year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## __Jihadi__

Pak Rangers Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Cornered Tiger said:


> can you describe it please? I wanted to know about this. Its name, manufacturer and if its in service or not? Thanks



This vehicle is Command & Control Vehicle of HQ-16 air defence system 
Manufacturer is Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## __Jihadi__

Firing Vehicle LY 80

















Predator SOV 4x4. Random guys just kept posing in front of the camera

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tps43

Air Cheif started his speech fingers crossed for NG A/C announcement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## __Jihadi__

inside Hamza, seems like they have made some changes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAR 5

Looks like I did not miss much this year!


----------



## Cornered Tiger

__Jihadi__ said:


> Predator SOV 4x4



What is meant by SOV?

And Pasha is just another private company in Pakistan?


----------



## PAR 5

Cornered Tiger said:


> What is meant by SOV?



SOV = Special Operation Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Cornered Tiger said:


> What is meant by SOV?


Special ops vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Tps43 said:


> Air Cheif started his speech fingers crossed for NG A/C announcement


Sir which chanel is broadcasting?


----------



## Tps43

Maxpane said:


> Sir which chanel is broadcasting?


Just saw tickers on ary no channel is showing it live.


----------



## Maxpane

Tps43 said:


> Just saw tickers on ary no channel is showing it live.


Oh ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cornered Tiger

__Jihadi__ said:


> Predator SOV 4x4. Random guys just kept posing in front of the camera



Can you please upload some good images from some distance having a full view of front and right side?


----------



## __Jihadi__

Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DOTO for life

nahmed71 said:


> Sad


Toyota and Honda are the worst thing happened to Pakistan and using them as full purpose military vehicles is just madness. We need to get rid of protectionism policies and acquire better and safe vehicles for both the military and civilians. Its a good thing IK allowed VW to work in Pakistan and we need to replace the junk corolla hilux with some thing better.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Wouh koun thi? @django model check kr bhai  hum loug samanay harbo zarb mien b samanay taskeen e aankh doondh leytey hein....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOTO for life

Maarkhoor said:


> Wouh koun thi? @django model check kr bhai  hum loug samanay harbo zarb mien b samanay taskeen e aankh doondh leytey hein....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

No info on paf pafchief speech?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Had to share this one 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066648597809324032

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

* POF's Advanced Sniper Rifle. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dazzler said:


> Had to share this one
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066648597809324032


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> * POF's Advanced Sniper Rifle. *


Bigger brother of LSR.. they announced a 1000+ meter Sniper back in IDEAS 16.



Dazzler said:


> Had to share this one
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066648597809324032


This guy was born to be a Meme!

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## DEFCON12

Windjammer said:


> * POF's Advanced Sniper Rifle. *



Any idea about its specifications/improvements over predecessor?


----------



## Windjammer

DEFCON12 said:


> Any idea about its specifications/improvements over predecessor?








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DEFCON12

Windjammer said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I think they've made it quieter and powerful by using a larger barrel? The scope appears to be the same as previous gen. If you could get a specs sheet, that'd be great.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Crystal-Clear said:


> aaaakkkkkhhhhhhhhh thuuuuu kaley coat waley pey .
> .
> .
> ye namuna kyun pohanch gaya .


Is that Rehman Malik? How is he not in jail already? He looted a lot of money under PPP gov.

Also does anyone know which tank got selected(Oplot/VT4)? There was a thread saying it will be revealed at IDEAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Windjammer said:


>



One on the front is LSR, can you please tell about the second one?
Also if you can upload a similar picture of Advanced Sniper Rifle, please?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cornered Tiger said:


> One on the front is LSR, can you please tell about the second one?
> Also if you can upload a similar picture of Advanced Sniper Rifle, please?


Thats Azb DMR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

This lady Ruined beauty of Al Zarrar .....


Windjammer said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Tipu7 said:


> This lady Ruined beauty of Al Zarrar .....


Be careful, she has a big gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Windjammer said:


> Be careful, she has a big gun.


Yr She is reminding me of that awful Ko Ko Korina remix. I don't want to see it, damn it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> Be careful, she has a big gun.


Dude dont post somebodys personal pics .. we have alot of weirdos here..

Unless u have her permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude dont post somebodys personal pics .. we have alot of weirdos here..
> 
> Unless u have her permission.



Who is gonna recognize her? At first I thought that was my ten year old cousin Tayab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude dont post somebodys personal pics .. we have alot of weirdos here..
> 
> Unless u have her permission.


She is a reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*PAF puts up aerobatic display in Karachi*






KARACHI: An airshow and an anti-terrorism demonstration by the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) at Sea View, kicked off as the tenth International Defence Exhibition IDEAS 2018 entered its third day on Thursday.

Held at Nishan-i-Pakistan at Karachi’s Sea View, the air show featured JF-17 Thunder and an F-16 fighter aircraft which attracted a hefty number of citizens towards the site.

Moreover, the Sherdil aerobics team also came forth presenting an aerial display that stole all glances its way.

A press release further revealed that PAF is partaking in the massive event with ultra modern military hardware which includes Air Defence Command and Control Centers and assimilated simulators.

The high-tech simulators are being used to streamline its operational training setting.


----------



## Tps43

Guys what's latest on Paf ? 
Was announcement made regarding new aircraft?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

lastofthepatriots said:


> Who is gonna recognize her? At first I thought that was my ten year old cousin Tayab.


Ur 10 year ol looks like a skinny karachi girl..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*IDEAS 2018: Pakistani company introduces electrocution-protective garb*








The ongoing IDEAS 2018 exhibition in Karachi has emerged as a platform that showcases innovations of sorts regarding the defence ecosystem of the country.

In order to combat the rising rate of deaths that occur due to electrocution, a Pakistani company has put forth a groundbreaking invention in the form of armour that shields people from suffering an electric shock and also provides protection from burns.

The invention came after the alarming rise in death toll of people that lost their lives due to electrocution and other inflicted burns.

The special suit is aptly-designed for labourers employed at electric fields and other industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

No thing about new air craft


----------



## Windjammer

Dinner at DHA Golf Club for IDEAS 2018 Guests.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068131332017016832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*IDEAS 2018: Overview of Pakistan's burgeoning defence capability*

By Ghazi Taimoor Ahmed
November 29, 2018






KARACHI : The tenth edition of the International Defence and Exhibition Seminar (IDEAS), currently underway at the Expo Centre in Karachi, provides an amazing opportunity for both local and international arms manufacturers to showcase their latest weapon systems being deployed in contemporary modern warfare.








PHOTO: By Author







PHOTO: By Author







PHOTO: By Author

Exhibits showcasing high-tech weaponry for all three services was on display covering different aspects of warfare such as intelligence, surveillance, information and data sharing.

The atmosphere at the venue was lively on the second day, with people from all walks of life, including those from the arms industry, and those with a general interest in arms relishing the opportunity to witness the nation’s defence production capabilities.






PHOTO: By Author

The latest JF-17 Block II with an in-flight refuelling system. Aircraft has been jointly developed by Pakistan and China.






PHOTO: By Author

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Path-Finder "cough" "cough" like a 7yr old in a candy shop  good on ya Muffakir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068031836574617600
Who needs Rambo when we got Muffakir

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

*On the Ground*

A layout of the military training facility in Punjab, where officials from the armed forces and civilian law enforcement agencies including the police, rangers and Frontier Corps acquire training in anti-terrorist operations.


----------



## Fawad alam

Air and Naval Show @ Seaview Karachi




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156140775073721


----------



## ghazi52

NRTC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Overview of Pakistan's burgeoning defence capability*


Latest in air force and drones

The technology being deployed in the air showcased some of the most modern systems which help and track and position of aircraft accurately. In addition to this, state of the art flight simulators are also being deployed to train pilots.





PHOTO: By Author





PHOTO: By Author





PHOTO: By Author

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Made entirely in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Out of no where, a TFX model was spotted attached with wall during #*IDEAS2018*
















Electronic optic sensors, thermal sensors and electro optical surveillance systems developed by @*aselsan* displayed in #*IDEAS2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Cookie Monster said:


> Is that Rehman Malik? How is he not in jail already? He looted a lot of money under PPP gov.
> .


yeah it was malik .


----------



## ghazi52

KIA K151 Light Tactical Vehicle at IDEAS 2018 made by Heavy Industry Taxila a joint Venture JV with South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Cookie Monster said:


> Is that Rehman Malik? How is he not in jail already?



Rehman Malik helped RAW establish in Pakistan.
He gave them NIC and passports. He also issued visas to black water.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## django

Hazrat @Zarvan @Path-Finder @Maarkhoor @BHarwana 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068140233319952385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068140244380368897

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan @Path-Finder @Maarkhoor @BHarwana
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068140233319952385
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068140244380368897



I like the direction NRTC is taking. Their combat and mission level equipment is really interesting. Their research and designing is good. I would like to see their progress in bomb defusing robots that is some thing I would love coming from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

IDEAS 2018
Mock Heliborne operation in execution during Karachi air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

BHarwana said:


> *I like the direction NRTC is taking. Their combat and mission level equipment is really interesting. Their research and designing is good.* I would like to see their progress in bomb defusing robots that is some thing I would love coming from them.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068176942355034112

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Nice , I like the Hamza , viper and that new tactical vehicle way better then those Toyota pickups I can only wish and pray that our forces buy these vehicles in good numbers ,,, but ……. no new tank , no new next gen fighter , etc . I mean no new big items ….

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> IDEAS 2018
> Mock Heliborne operation in execution during Karachi air show.


It is great to see the immense progress of LCB due to the superb training and their acquired extensive combat experience, in terms of skill and field craft these brave and determined chaps are every bit as capable as US army Rangers no question about it.Kudos


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068098274186416128

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Any updates on PAF conference?


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067889719365853184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068176942355034112


Thats 30 mm not 20.

This is some cool gear;




@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats 30 mm not 20.
> 
> This is some cool gear;
> View attachment 523104
> 
> @Vergennes




Why to put it on chasis?? Weight??


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068167242133749760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068053922026274816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067757149760233472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067667621791875072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067435450795610112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068206256945602560

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068171026910068736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068166947001589760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067325987216605184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067810767695691776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Muhammad Omar said:


> HIT is on the roll here
> 
> Incredibly interesting work by a new Pakistani aviation firm.
> 
> It's early stages and the team behind it knows they're for an uphill struggle, but they're driven and have a good plan for the long-term.
> 
> We'll have a report about this and all of the aviation stuff soon.
> 
> ©QUWA
> 
> View attachment 522727



Few months ago I posted a thread here to discuss a similar drone concept to be produced in Pakistan. 
May ridiculed me on that topic but it seems the concept wasn't that improbable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068110901633564672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068112762432294913

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


>




Is the winter gear being produced in Pakistan if so that means its an amazing achievement on its own. They should market it towards the civilian population as well huge demand for reliable winter gear.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mrc said:


> Why to put it on chasis?? Weight??


Absolute fire power to use in confined areas without risking life of soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Kudos Hazrat 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068191027075387393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats 30 mm not 20.
> 
> This is some cool gear;
> View attachment 523104
> 
> @Vergennes



Top notch helmet,however can't say same for the vest ! Not very modular,no molle...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Vergennes said:


> Top notch helmet,however can't say same for the vest ! Not very modular,no molle...


True.. hopefully will soon be replaced by the new plat carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats 30 mm not 20.
> 
> This is some cool gear;
> View attachment 523104
> 
> @Vergennes


what is NRTC?


----------



## HRK

Path-Finder said:


> what is NRTC?


https://www.nrtc.com.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Looks like some part of some equipment behind the guy, not his hair.



Oscar said:


> What defense related product is that?
> 
> Also the guy in the first two pictures has hair sticking out like a batman sign...


----------



## khanasifm

2 Mou and 1 contract with Turkish company, anyone know more details ?? 






Smart soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Vergennes said:


> Top notch helmet,however can't say same for the vest ! Not very modular,no molle...



It'll eventually improve. We're just happy to be able to provide some protection to the troops within our budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

Vergennes said:


> Top notch helmet,however can't say same for the vest


Actually NRTC (National Radio Telecommunication Corporation-1) were showcasing the communication equipment for individual solider not the bulletproof vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

* 
POF Force behind the Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CriticalThought

Windjammer said:


> *
> POF Force behind the Forces*



This is one of the most comprehensive spiels on displayed products in all of IDEAS 2018. The other one is the live telecast by the Chinese television. I cannot believe what goes in the mind of the organizers. The media coverage of the event is abysmal. It is left to individual initiative to get any sort of messaging out. Heads should role due to this mismanagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

I met @Zarvan today at IDEAS  thanks to his pictures here i recognized him :d

Will post pictures i took today

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> It'll eventually improve. We're just happy to be able to provide some protection to the troops within our budget.


Turkish Company is displaying helmets which they claim can provide protection against 7.62 X 39 Caliber

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Air Show... at Nishan- e - Pakistan Clifton.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*To retain supremacy: Air chief highlights role of research*



KARACHI: On the third day of IDEAS-2018, Pakistan Air Force (PAF) organised a seminar on “Self Reliance through Research, Innovation & Development,” at Expo Centre Karachi. Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar attended the seminar as a keynote speaker.

Visiting delegates, ambassadors, veterans, senior serving and retired defence personnel and select government and civil officials also attended the seminar. Deputy Chief of Air Staff (Training) Air Marshal Shahid Akhtar Alvi delivered the inaugural address.

Highlighting the importance of research and innovation in self-reliance, the air chief said, “Air and space power today has evolved into a commonly recognised source of national strength. From space based platforms to unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) and unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAV), modern machines are constantly being developed to further expand the role of airpower. In this regard research, innovation and development play a vital role. Indeed, forums like the present one afford rare opportunities for linking together, sharing ideas as well as benefiting from each other’s experiences”.

He further said, “Recognising the multi-faceted benefits and need of combined operations, PAF has established a hub for advanced training activities at PAF Airpower Centre of Excellence (ACE). This institute will provide opportunity to not only PAF, but also friendly air forces to test and hone the skills of fighting elements in various training courses and exercises”.

Encompassing the theme, seven speakers delivered presentations in the seminar. Nigerian Air Chief was the keynote speaker and besides four speakers from PAF, guest speakers from Turkish and Sri Lankan air force also shared their views on this important aspect of national progress.

Later in the day, PAF aircraft presented a breath-taking air show at Seaview Karachi. The indigenously manufactured JF-17 Thunder, Fighting Falcon F-16 and locally produced Super Mushshak trainer aircraft displayed solo aerobatics in front of thousands of cheering spectators. Moments after the thrilling performance by these aircraft, PAF aerobatics team ‘Sherdil’ appeared on the horizon for formation aerobatics display.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*STM sign DoU in Cyber Security at IDEAS 2018*

November 30, 2018






_As a company ranking among the biggest defense companies in Defense News Top 100 list, STM proved its experience in cyber security and IT with an international agreement._


At IDEAS 2018, a Document of Understanding (DoU) was signed by STM and Pakistan Air University under the leadership of the Presidency of Defence Industries (SSB) of the Presidency of Republic of Turkey. With this agreement, STM will provide significant solutions in integrated cyber security, big data and IT domains.

STM Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret A.Ş. expands its business in Pakistan. Following the cooperation in naval programs under the leadership of the Presidency of Defence Industries, it now moves to different areas.

At IDEAS 2018, STM signed a Document of Understanding (DoU) with Pakistan Air University for cyber security and IT. The signing ceremony was held with the participation of Mustafa Murat Şeker, SSB Vice President; Murat İkinci, STM General Manager; Air Vice Marshal Faaiz Amir, Vice Chancellor of Pakistan Air University; and officials. The agreement will increase the cyber security capabilities of Pakistan Air University, which sets up cyber security strategies of Pakistan and is responsible for the establishment of Pakistan’s National Center of Cyber Security (NCCS).

*Pakistan’s cyber security capabilities will increase*

STM will organize special training and internship programs in cyber security and IT for Pakistan Air University students and faculty; organize international conferences and workshops; give consultancy to research projects in graduate programs; and support the infrastructure for the establishment of the National Cyber Security Center (NCCS) at the university. This agreement aims to increase the national cyber security capabilities of the friendly country Pakistan thanks to STM’s integrated cyber security efforts and capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

A well delivered presentation on POF
@Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Windjammer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


@Moonlight @Well.wisher @Morse_Code @Chauvinist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Salza said:


> I met @Zarvan today at IDEAS  thanks to his pictures here i recognized him :d
> 
> Will post pictures i took today


lucky guy


----------



## ghazi52

Ground Surveillance Radar by Pakistan's *NRTC.* Designed to monitor activity on the borders displayed at IDEAS 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Random pictures I got from a friend

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rain

Good to see VIPER IFV.
Can any body tell whether Grifo E can be considered for JF 17?


----------



## Akasa

Does anyone know of a blogger named *Muzammil Hatami*? Is he a credible source?


----------



## Path-Finder

oh Hazrat @Zarvan ??? where are the 'picus'??? or you going to enjoy them with chutney??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Awesome. Very nice presentation. A knowledgeable person with ability to speak in a easy fluent manner for laymen.



Windjammer said:


> *
> POF Force behind the Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Amazing


----------



## Chimgathar

OK i guess Ideas 2018 is wrapped up but can anyone provide info about defence deals signed or procurements etc. Did Pakistan close any defence deal?


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gala at Defence Authority Country and Golf Club.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

So the people who went to ideas and are members of this forum what the **** did you go for mujras at least post some pictures or post any info about defence deals mate


----------



## khanasifm

Six air chief attended the expo with one being from Nigeria ? Who are the others ??


----------



## Silicon0000

Time to unwatch the thread


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @PakSword @BHarwana @Signalian @Maarkhoor Hazrat @Zarvan @Path-Finder @Suff Shikan @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @PakSword @BHarwana @Signalian @Maarkhoor Hazrat @Zarvan @Path-Finder @Suff Shikan @Hell hound


Why WSK has no episode on it yet? I was thinking he would do it.
480p in 2018 and white balance and color grading is pretty off though the anchor did a good job except "bain al bar e azami "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Russian Federation Navy ships SEVEROMORSK and Middle Sea Tanker KAMA visited Karachi Port from 26-30 Nov 18.
The Visit of Russian Federation Navy ships were fully capitalized in terms of professional and social interactions between both the navies.

During their stay at Karachi, the Officers and men of Russian Federation Navy interacted with senior officials of Pakistan Navy on subjects of mutual interests. Officers and men from the two visiting ships also visited IDEAS 2018 at EXPO Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suff Shikan

Akasa said:


> Does anyone know of a blogger named *Muzammil Hatami*? Is he a credible source?


He is credible source if you need any info on Iran.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

Suff Shikan said:


> He is credible source if you need any info on Iran.



But other than that, I guess no?


----------



## monitor

Pakistan'da düzenlenen Savunma Sanayii Fuarında MPT-76 ile poz veren Pakistanlı kardeşimiz.

Translated from Turkish by Microsoft
Pakistani brother posing with MPT-76 at the Defense Industry Fair in Pakistan.






@Zarvan brother do you know him ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

monitor said:


> Pakistan'da düzenlenen Savunma Sanayii Fuarında MPT-76 ile poz veren Pakistanlı kardeşimiz.
> 
> Translated from Turkish by Microsoft
> Pakistani brother posing with MPT-76 at the Defense Industry Fair in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan brother do you know him ?


It seems the good Hazrat has turned into a minor celebrity.Kudos
@Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> It seems the good Hazrat has turned into a minor celebrity.Kudos
> @Path-Finder


I am worried about Hazrat's Health. he looks Meek.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> I am worried about Hazrat's Health. he looks Meek.


Nothing parathas, eggs and makhan wont fix,,,he just needs to guzzle them down.Kudos bro


----------



## CriticalThought

Path-Finder said:


> I am worried about Hazrat's Health. he looks Meek.





django said:


> Nothing parathas, eggs and makhan wont fix,,,he just needs to guzzle them down.Kudos bro



He is perfectly healrhy.

@Zarvan don't change a thing. At most, think about adding muscle mass through exercise and protein consumption.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I personally feel we should have showcased JF17 Block 2 B for the Defence Expo

1 Normal Thunder
1 Block 2 B Thunder
To give exposure to the 2B model

Last year was Year of the Hamza
This year it is the Infantary fighting Vehicle
*
2015*





*2016*









*2017*





JF17 Block II this is actual showing at the current 2018 gathering






Deal for Turkish T129 Chopper moves into final stages





*2018*










KIA-HIT , joint venture











Preditor SOV , unsure about it's protection capabilities for riders not that keen on this particular product, I do not like this vehicle that much due to low quality of protection from ambush





Hamza Gets upgraded, Turret

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

Some beast of a gun that was on display.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

k151 kia light tactical vehicle chassis at IDEAS-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

war&peace said:


> Why WSK has no episode on it yet? I was thinking he would do it.
> 480p in 2018 and white balance and color grading is pretty off though the anchor did a good job except "bain al bar e azami "


He left mahaaz [emoji58]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Storm bombardier said:


> He left mahaaz [emoji58]


Aah I see so you follow him 
I didn't know that. He was a much better presenter since he knows the stuff and does not make ignorant mistakes. In fact, the best presenter for the matters of defence especially weapons and equipment in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Darra Adam Khel Reporting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chimgathar

I think during Ideas 2018 Pakistani defence companies should also have included some live action footage of new weapon systems like "Viper IFV" on LED screens. I have seen such presentation screens in different international defence expos. Or there should have been some live action demo program for international officials. It shows more capabilities of the product rather simple static display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Russia, Bahrain National Guard and SSG are interested in HAMZA 6x6





@DESERT FIGHTER , @Horus @Zarvan @Arsalan @Bilal Khan (Quwa) .... listen at 1:20

Electric Vehicle exhibited during IDEAS-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> Russia, Bahrain National Guard and SSG are interested in HAMZA 6x6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER , @Horus @Zarvan @Arsalan @Bilal Khan (Quwa) .... listen at 1:20
> 
> Electric Vehicle exhibited during IDEAS-2018


Nice,,, Equipped with a simple but efficient looking RWS too!! 
Gadgets are becoming a more and more important part of modern warfare!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

__Jihadi__ said:


> View attachment 522917
> 
> The marine Package




amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068011277929406469

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

This cant be true, lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068055557511278592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has successfully developed a 155mm Base Bleed artillery round with 30% extra range, up to 40,000 meters. This development coincides with the acquisition and indigenization of a cutting edge 155mm mounted, mobile Howitzer system. This round is offered for export as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> This cant be true, lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068055557511278592


Hazrat @Zarvan ???????


----------



## dexter

A POF officer gives briefeing about weapons and amunitions manufactured by Pakistan Ordinance Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

Very informative video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

313ghazi said:


> Very informative video.


yes he started right off the bat without much intro to the mortar rounds but done very well. to the point and very informative. I will move to main thread


----------



## Dazzler

@Tempest II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*IDEAS 2018: PAKISTAN AND UKRAINE TO COLLABORATE ON PRECISION MUNITIONS*


During the 2018 International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) — which took place in 27-30 of last month in Karachi, Pakistan – officials from Ukraine and Pakistan officially agreed to bilaterally collaborate on the development of defence systems,including “high-precision weapons.”

UkrOboronProm, a state-owned enterprise that serves as the parent company for Ukraine’s main defence industry vendors – such as Antonov, Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau (KMDB) and others – announced that both Ukraine and Pakistan were interested in joint munitions development.

In its press release, UkrOboronProm stated:

_In particular, talks were held with the leadership of one of Pakistan’s scientific and industrial organizations. It was discussed the terms and conditions for the start of joint Ukrainian-Pakistani production of high-precision missiles of various classes. The parties confirmed their readiness to start joint research and development work in the coming months._

*Notes & Comments:*

Based on UkrOboronProm statements, it appears that the intent to collaborate on new precision-guided munitions is serious on both sides. Though neither Ukrainian or Pakistani officials outlined the munitions they are interested in developing. However, UkrOboronProm existing programs might offer indications.

Today, UkrOboronProm flagship munitions program is the Neptunecruise missile. With a range of 280 km, the Neptune was designed to engage fixed and moving targets, including ships.

Leveraging Ukraine’s cruise missile technology could be of interest to Pakistan, which has its own growing roster of domestically-built designs, such as the Babur land-attack cruise missile (LACM), Harba anti-ship missile (AShM) and Ra’ad air-launched cruise missile (ALCM).

In terms of cruise missiles, Ukraine possesses several critical competencies, such as mastery over small or miniature turbofan engines and electronics. Ukraine is working on developing these further as part of its Korshun program, which aims to bring a terrain-hugging LACM to fruition.

Besides cruise missiles, Pakistan and Ukraine could also collaborate on solid-fuel, rocket-based munitions as well. These can range from short-range anti-tank guided missiles (including disposable or single-use) to 122 mm and 300 mm artillery rockets and, potentially,short-range ballistic missiles (SRBM).


----------



## khanasifm

Dazzler said:


> @Tempest II



So this is a problem
Pac still displaying old produced info on website as well as here in multiple euro shows specs displayed are different and updated but someone still showing old stuff like using ball pen to update shapar Uav flyer per Allen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## khanasifm

Spoke to some about it but simply just no answer or need to update 

Max take off now 13.5 ton vs previous 12.3 or 12.7 tons and external load to 4300-4500 kg vs 3600 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GriffinsRule

khanasifm said:


> Spoke to some about it but simply just no answer or need to update
> 
> Max take off now 13.5 ton vs previous 12.3 or 12.7 tons and external load to 4300-4500 kg vs 3600 kg



Happens with the public sector where there is no accountability for mistakes and no one can't get fired for fucking up


----------



## Dazzler

khanasifm said:


> So this is a problem
> Pac still displaying old produced info on website as well as here in multiple euro shows specs displayed are different and updated but someone still showing old stuff like using ball pen to update shapar Uav flyer per Allen
> 
> View attachment 525653
> 
> 
> View attachment 525654



Agreed, seriously wrong info and the poster itself is ages old. I cannot believe why no one in the organization bothers to check these minor things. Where is the freaking marketing department?? 

Essentially, they are damaging chances of export by providing inaccurate information.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

I didn't know that MG3 can fire both disintegrating and non-disintegrating belts of ammo.


----------



## Tempest II

Dazzler said:


> @Tempest II



Decided to convert to metric units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

Tempest II said:


> Decided to convert to metric units.
> 
> View attachment 525762


Is this info valid any more 

Like Mach limit
Like external weight 
G limit etc?


----------



## ZAC1

Hamza inducted in army or ssg ?


----------



## hasnainfirst

I tried Sniper and ATGM simulator at IDEAS and  it was amazing ... i mean how often do you get an opportunity to lay your hands on an ATGM


----------

